# Insurance



## Lauderroy (May 1, 2019)

Looking for recommendations for rideshare insurance in Florida. Geico quoted me a $6230.00 commercial policy/year? Seems quite high for part time driving.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Thats because it is a Commerical policy. See if they have a rideshare gap insurance, which should be cheaper.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Thats because it is a Commerical policy. See if they have a rideshare gap insurance, which should be cheaper.


Geico has a hybrid policy for Rideshare, though whether its available in Florida, I dont know.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

Call the insurance that you have now and ask them if they have rideshare add-on coverage. Allstate added a rider to my policy for <$10/mo.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Lauderroy said:


> Looking for recommendations for rideshare insurance in Florida. Geico quoted me a $6230.00 commercial policy/year? Seems quite high for part time driving.


Ck with Progressive Commercial, I pay $1300 year for commercial livery insurance, full coverage, even roadside assistance. But it has $1000 deductible. Don't let them sell you standard taxi/limo commercial insurance, ask if the state has min set up for 8 pax or less.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lauderroy said:


> Looking for recommendations for rideshare insurance in Florida. Geico quoted me a $6230.00 commercial policy/year? Seems quite high for part time driving.


In Massachusetts Geico has a hybrid commercial policy. It's the same rate as regular car insurance. It covers Uber, Amazon, Grubhub and Doordash. Anything commercial. Don't know about Florida.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Ck with Progressive Commercial, I pay $1300 year for commercial livery insurance, full coverage, even roadside assistance. But it has $1000 deductible. Don't let them sell you standard taxi/limo commercial insurance, ask if the state has min set up for 8 pax or less.


I have progressive commercial too, liability only.....$5400


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Each state has its own policies. In Hawaii, geico said no. It Sucks because I had to change to allstate, the ONLY insurance Co in the state to offer it. The rideshare is only $12 but the base personal policy for my 1 uber car is twice the price for my exact policy at geico covering BOTH cars full coverage. It's the price I pay to be covered.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I added rideshare coverage to my Texas USAA policy for only $8/mo.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Lauderroy said:


> Looking for recommendations for rideshare insurance in Florida. Geico quoted me a $6230.00 commercial policy/year? Seems quite high for part time driving.


Sounds like that quote is for full commercial insurance, presumably for a taxi etc. Rideshare insurance is a different thing, and is added on to your regular policy (usually by the same insurer AFAIK) and shouldn't cost anywhere near that much.


----------

